# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ndihme kerkojme:

## Lulio

Ne tik takun e nje ore,
dhe sekondin tej e hedh
oret,ditet, muajt,vitet
ikin zhduken pa u ndier.
...................
Femijeri e tille eshte 
gjithe kerkesa pa kuptim
ikin vitet nuk i ndalim
sikur qiellin muzgu nxin
...................
Si te jemi pjell e tije
hall te madh kur ankojme
dhe  per dhembjen dale nga
shpirti
koken lart atje veshtrojme
.....................
SI pergjigje,ndihme marrim
ne fole token tone
te gjunjezuar shenje respekti
dheun e saje puthim bekojme
.........................

----------


## Lulio

Enderr:

Kanarinen shoh ne enderr
befas gjumi sec me doli
historia eshte e larget
por kujtimi prane e solli
..............
Jete te gjate ka kanarina
s'ka mundesi te marre 
vendim
qe nga uji e ushqimi 
dhe te femra per shumim
................
Jo c'fare sheh a t'kerko
syri
eshte e jotja te takon
jo n'kafaz s'qendron bilbili
mbi nje dege zerin leshon
..................
Dhe tani zogu bilbilit
Pupelverdhen sheh ne kafaz
zemerate e kanarine 
krahet rreh me maraz
....................
Vitet duam pse te ikin
s'ka ma bukur plote kuptim
pse kjo jete shko si flutur
kthehet n'dhe,mize a krimb.
..........................

----------


## Lulio

Adolishenca , kalimtare:


Ne perballje jete c'fare te
them
vjen e iken s'ka cudi 
vitet rinore a tatepjeta
sot i kujtojme nostalgji
................
Le te perplasen valet dallg
lart nga siper me madheshti
lumi mbartet fuqishem
se ti je deti plot lumturi
..................
Me teje jeta do vazhdoje
si loti vrere e kripesi
vendi endrave paharruara
gjithenje e para me shfaqesh ti
...................
Kujtimin do mbaje dhe ne
boten tjeter
dheu i zi te na mbuloje
krahasuar me ndonje tjeter
emri yte do te ushtoje
...........................

----------


## Lulio

Nga buron:

Gjithe krenari strukur te ti
fuqishem therret dot se 
perball
thirrja jote me te larte
me buxhet nder veshe
e s'ka te ndale
..................
Ngado shkojme,kudo vemi
ne enderrat mesnate a
gjumit n'agim
gezimi i ndjenjes paharrua
-r,
kujtim perher i shpirtir tim
.................
vitet kane ikur s'te kam
harru
relike e vyer,valle ku te gjesh
eshte jete c'fare kemi kalu
ishe frymezimi vazhdon
te jesh.
.....................
Fuqine e jetes gjithandej
pyes vehten s'te bej balle
ne endrat ngacmimet ku
s'di ku ishe
kur isha femi thjesht djalo
-shar.
............................


..

----------


## Lulio

Vendlindjes:


Atje lart me bore mbuluar
fryen fort me egersi
dhe pelhura qe ka shtruar
ne qytet e ne rrethin
................
Ne pranvere kudo ka lule
aroma tyre kundermon
edhe pemet mbushe me
gjethe
ne mes tyre bilbil kendon
.................
Kujtojme veren me te nxeh
-htin
lule s'kishte si me pare
fusha kish marre ngjyre
jo te gjelber s'kish as bare
...................
Gjethet gjitha ike e ra
erera t'forta qe s'ndalojne
peme e lule jane zhveshur
diku larg tani kujtojme
....................
Poshte bardhesi porsi 
shtroje
mali n'balle gjithe ftohtesi
por tek ti moj toke aterore
ndihem mire e gjejme
ngrohtesi.
..............................

----------


## Lulio

Perjetim ne detin e veriut:


Prane detit veriut ne muaj
te janarit
kembezbath ne uje
ti dalloj ngjyren,kripesin
dhe ftohtesin e ajrit
........................
E desha aq shume
e s'bera dallim
uji i ketij deti
i njejte me detit tim.
.........................
Loti me rreshqiti
me uje e kripesi
loti u bashkua ne durt e mi
.......................
duart me ujin lart drejtova
pikat rane posht te une
kripesi e ujit
dhe lotit pa fund
.........................
Mbase mund te ndolle
kjo neper detera
bashkohen e ndahen
vijne e shkojne
here ne ato brigje
here ne ujrat tone.
................................

----------


## aimilius

ik o ik
une kujtova se kerkoje ndihme
ky qenka titull poezie

----------


## Lulio

Larg:


Vitet ikin ne si ndalim
dhe kujtimi fle nder ne
eshte femijeria,vendi te
pareve 
vendelindja memedhe
..................
Ikim vemi kudo shkojme
jane enderat na bejne 
zgjim
larg shume nga kjo toke
eshte ai atdheu im
....................

Hapa syte femijerin
dhe kujtime te pafund
dheut tend ti marr leje
te me vere ai perfund
.....................
Dhe ne token ku jetoj
endera te bukura me bejne
zgjim
por kuptoj dhe krahun
ndroj
larg vendlindjes vendit tim
...............................

----------


## Lulio

Gezimit te jetes:


Ne mengjezin e pergjumur
rrezja diellit s'ben leshim
jete te re ka afruar
i gezuar ky agim
...................
Zogjte nisin muzik tyre
aroma lulet kundermojne
jemi ne, na dhimbset koha
vecse iken e s'ndalon
....................
Do vije dita t'na kujtohen
ece,ece gjithe pandale
do vije koha se pranojme
do vije dita per te dale
.....................
Dhe agimi perseritet
shkon e vjen shume here
eshte dielli lulezon jeten
si per ne dhe per te tjere
........................
Shume jetes i gezohemi
nga fillimi deri ne fund
do te linde perseri dielli
mbase ne s'jemi askund.
...........................

----------


## Lulio

Festes te pavarsise:


Ane e mbane kudo stolis
pervjetor do te festojme
gjithe per festen e pavaresis
prej Prekazi gjere ne Vlore
.....................
Ane mbane kudo cdo ane,
dhe Prishtin, Shkup,Tirane
feste ka plaku i riu e reja
ku flet Shqip,shkrepetin
rrufeja
........................
Shpirti yne perher zjarr
prej Vlore ne Prekaz
se ne Vlore u ngrit flamuri
ne Prekaz valvitet nuri
.......................
Ngjyra e tije eshte liri
rrenje te forta
ne perjetesi.
.....................................

----------


## Lulio

Nje pike gjaku:

Dhurat bani perendia
kete te mire mos me harru
faqe  bardhe doli njerzia
e robin e tije mos me faru
.................
E kam mesu nga historia
vec degju edhe lexu
por dyshimi qe kam pase
ne Prekaz me eshte largu
...................
Dhe ne gjume me vehten 
time
qe te kemi sadopak
gjake te tille neper deje
je i qete e hasmin larg
......................
Dhe ne kohe te Skenderbeut
ndonese eshte diku larg
nji ky vend e keto troje
shpetim gjeten n'Skenderbe e te Jashart.
....................

----------


## Lulio

Kasollja:

 rrezen e diellit n'pranver
gjaku vlon ne rini
 kalit i vendos nje mbules
siper tije bredh ne vetmi
.................
Pranvera me heret mbase
ardhur
lule petalet ngado
uji gurgullonte vallen
poshte malit rrjedh e shko
....................
Copen e bardh mbi shpind
kalit
bashke me te,shok ne 
udhetim
troku i fuqishem mes ares
livadhit
i ketij mengjesi heret n'agim
.....................
Ndermjet fushash, ara ne kete rrugetim
hapin ngadale tani ndalon,
frerin mbase ia kisha terhqur
sikur therret,fillon hingellon
........................
E pershendeta,une e njihja
diku pare ne shtegun tim
mos ish ender zura buzeqesha
por zemra rrihte me forc e
gezim
.....................
Ne kasollen dhurate gjyshit
heret fare ne vogeli
rrinim luanim te gezuar
tani ndryshe ne rini
.......................
Vitet ikin s'kane te ndalur
shume here i kujtojme,
kasollja ne ender
por dhe zgjuar sa kujtime
ne na zgjojne.
............................

----------


## Lulio

Njeriu prej debore


Larte nga qielli vjen gezimi
ne kete mengjes ne kete agim
tutje larg atje nga mali
bashke me eren bora mberrin
.....................
Me te madhe  vec femijet
s'ka asgje qe ti ndale
ngjyra ndryshe e natyres
eshte gezimi i flokut bardhe
.......................
Ne oberr,kopshte  fusha
dhe cdo skaj shesh pallati
presin boren qe tu shtohet
dhe t'vendosin ate surratin
........................
Me karrot e thengjill
ta vendosin ate surrat
qe ne hund ti vene karroten
dhe mengjezi ta gjeje prape

.........................
Ate surrat ,surrat prej bore
mendjemadh e tekanjoz
mund  te ndolle pas nje ore
nje rebesh ta hedh ne toke
...........................
Na u shkri surrati bores
sikur erdhi ne agim
dhe veshtrimin hedh nga mali
per dhuraten si kujtim .
.........................................

----------


## Lulio

Bora:Zjarr ne voter

Hedh veshtrimin lart nga qielli
shiu force s'ka te bjere
vend tije ka zene debora
ftohtesi gjithandej
.....................
Dhe te rriturit si femije
duan,s'munden te fshehin gezimin
bejne sikur se duan fare
bardhesia heqe trishtimin
.....................
Zjarrin prush e bejne ne voter
ngrohtesi gjere ne agim
eshte pamja qe tregon
bora sjell vetem gezim
.......................
Oh kjo bora nuk  pyet fare
floku saje token kur mberrin
shtrihet fort ngadhnjimtare
ngjyra bardhe permbi gjelberim
..........................
E ftohtesi,emrin ja themi
mbi gjethe,lule e mbi gjithshkah
S'do shkoje gjate do largohet
do pikoje si vese nder to.
...................................

----------


## Lulio

Pranver:

Dhe pranvera po troket
dege ne dege zeri bilbilit
dhe gezimi zbret nder ne
me arome trendafilit
.................
Ne fshehtesi qendron bilbili
ndermjet gjethesh zerin leshon
lulja hapur ka petalet
dhe me ere kundermon
...................
Se bilbili leshon kengen
cicerimen gjithe kenaqesi
ike largohet se ku fshihet
ne qetesi pushon e rri
....................
Ndryshe lulja nga bilbili
do shume pune dhe kujdes
ti punosh dheun e saje
ti ujitesh qdo mengjes
...................
Kur bilbilit ,degjojme zerin
s'ke perse ta shikosh
vec urimin qe i japim
kengen kurre mos e ndalohesh.
...........................

----------


## Lulio

Udhes per ne shkolle


Sa te lumtur rrugeve te fshatit
arome lulet kundermonin
ne te dy buzeqeshnim
kenge bilbili kur degjonim
.......................
Bashke me te,shoqen time
udhes bashke si perher
doren lehtas permbi supe
ndonje here floket perkedhel
.........................
Nje dite rruges kur po vinim
te terhoqa gjithe dashni
ti rreshqite une te mbajta
sec me  erdhi nje ndjesi
........................
Nga ajo dite e me pas
mendja shkollen e mendonte?
vec te shihja,e zeri tend
zemra tjeter cfare t'kerkonte
.........................
Ndonese imi vertet shpirti
merr tatepjeta 
sepse brenga rende nga brenda
mbase nxjerr dufet e veta
.........................
Sot e them s'duhet ta beja
te kam shoqe nder kujtime
eshte ndjeja s'do ja dinte
s'linte kohe per mendime.
........................................

----------


## Lulio

S'ndahen



Nje pasdite te diellit ne perendim
ne qiellin blu,yjet po ndrinin
erresira po zinte shtigjet 
ajo dite me sjell kujtimin
...................
Valen e gezimit te asaj dite
natyren jo s'mund ta ndaj
udhen nderruam me nje flokezez
e shoqen e saj , me flokun e bardh
.....................
Si dallga anijen godet
fuqishem pa meshire cep e ane
mbi flokezezen syri me ndaloi
te isha une  limani i saje
......................
Udhet tona koha qe iken
rrugeve qe vijme e shkojme
biondinen radhe e kujtoj
por flokun e zi shpesh e mendoj
.........................
Kohet qe erdhen,vitet pasuan
jeta vazhdon ka ritmin e saje
fati deshi s'mund ti ndaja
njoha nje balukezez dhe nje flokebardh.
....................................

----------


## Lulio

Gjel kokoshi shpirt mire:

Mendje ndritur gjel kokoshi
tregon vehten qe me zgjim
largon t'keqen qe ne mengjes
kur akoma dielli s'mbrrin
...................
Sikur ne ti ngjasonim
pendebukurit,penderralle
qe respektin i bejne pulat
kakarisin radhe  radhe
....................
Dhe mengjesin e nise bukur
kenge fillon kurre s'harron
ulur koken sheh poshte vetes
ritmin shton qiellin bekon
.....................
Perfundon kenga e tije
pa zbardh dita,dielli akoma
krenari eshte per ne
gjel kokoshi,ne shpia tona
......................
Te kendofte zemra perher
sikur ty edhe ne
fuqiplote jemi n'pranver
sikur gjeli ne fole
.........................
O kendes o pupelbukur
kengen kurre mos e ndalosh
kakarisje te gezuar pulat
s'ben dallim,sje tekanjoz.
..................................

----------


## Lulio

Gjelit te shtepise:


Gjelkokosh o gjeli shtepise
i rendesishem sa me s'ka
tunder shkundet krenaria
gjel me gjel,fusim mu rrah
....................
Dhe bertasin kakarisin
hungerojne me zemerat
pulat flasin e ankohen
kur kendezi eshte i ngrate
......................
O kokosh sa i vecante
fiksim je ne mendjet tona
thua bekimin t'na kesh dhane
ne fole vatrat tona
......................
Zani yt si diell mengjesi
me ushtim fat per ne
le te bertasin kakarisin
dite e re ka zbrit te ne
......................
S'ka gezim ma te madh
kur ne gjume a t'jem zgju
zeri yt talent i rradhe
kenge pulave rri tuj kendu.
..........................................

----------


## Lulio

Kali i nuserise:


E shoh vashen,vashen time
siper kalit eshte leshu
sot eshte vajze ne kujtime neser
tjeter do jete gru
......................
Me nje pamje kalorsjake
permbi kale te nuserise
vello bardhe shtrihet poshte
terheq frerin jep dyzines
.....................
Koken lart ngriti kali
hapin hedh ai mbi bar
nje si lak shterngu ne fyt 
kesaj pamje si bej balle
....................
Do te ike hipur mbi kale
larg nga ketu do kaleroje
ne nje shtepi fis tjeter
udhe kali,do ndaloje
....................
E mendoj kur t'ndaloj kali
burri saje doren ti zgjase
kohe te shkuar jo shume larg
per te isha kalorsjak
....................
Ktheva shpinden u largova
rreze diellit veshtroi lart
ndonje lule t'kundermoje
ndonje lugine fushe a shpat.
...............................

----------

